# Formal Introductions



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Just wanted to introduce myself to the members of this board, although I know quite a handful of you characters already! I have been smoking cigars for about a year and a half, but am fortunate enough to be surrounded by great friends who are knowledgable about cigars. I smoke almost entirely islands, although I do also enjoy PAMs and PANs. I currently teach high school Biology in Southern California. Hope to get to know the folks here I haven't met yet and chat more with the one's I do know. And for the record, filly is a female and no I am not from Philly!! :7


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

welcome aboard filly.
derrek :7


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Welcome Jenny! Again, I think you'll be the only female on the board... except for maybe some of those Springpatch folks. LOL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey filly babe. looking forward to herfin with ya when ya get to the Big A in a few days.
:7


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Welcome filly


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

HEEEEYY WRONG BOARD FOR THE INTRO's }> Why hello sweet lady, nice to see ya here. 'Till we meet again, long ashes and short nubs to ya!

Good luck on your plane trip  and have a Merry Christmas!

OnePyroTec


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Hey baby, have a safe trip next week. A lady of style and grace is always welcome. PS be nice to Brandon in hotlanta.


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

about time u came here! welcome!!!


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome to Club Stogie, filly! It's great to see you here!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

: )
: )
: )
welcome,
perhaps someday we can meet and herf !!! lol
kfd
ohP.S.
slap ol smartass brandon upside the head for us when you get there please. lol
k
drop me an email letting me know when you gonna be back in californy
i got something to send ya.}> }> }>


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Your name is What.... Filly?

Does that have something to do with horses.

Never heard of you before. 

Oh well, I guess you are welcome anyway.


   ;-) ;-) ;-) :+ :+ :+


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

By the way, are you sure your not from Philly.

:7 :7 :9 :9 ;-) ;-)   }> }> :+ :+


----------



## JeffersonDavis (Jan 1, 2000)

Good morning, philly.


----------



## IBMer (Jan 1, 2000)

Welcome Filly! :7


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome to CS, filthy.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome to the Jungle!!!

There used to be another female in CS, girlzero.
Haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Hi filly


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

do you like chocolates!
(in my best gump voice)
bwaaaahaaahaaaahaaaaa!!!
k


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

Welcome filly. Seems you know almost everybody else.

hookt on fonix.
Joe S.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, Hello and greetings Jen! Can't believe I got here before you, LOL!!!! Looking forward to some cookies and rum!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

>Welcome to CS, filthy.  

No, it's NOT "filthy" 
;-)


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome, welcome!!!!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Welcome!:7


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

Hello. I just stumbled onto this forum as well. Looks good ;-)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Hi hon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2001)

JEN!!!!!!!!!!! Hey Girl.... never thought I'd find you on this board.. Anyway, it's good to see you here as well. Now get back to work and quit drinking all my coffee 


"Life is too short to worry about little things..unless someone is stealing your Partagas shorts"


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome aboard Filly! I do look forward to a woman's perspective to add to the rich diversity that is so much a part of club stogie.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Filly

Just wanted to add to my welcome that I too worked in the High School setting as well...from 85 to 87 I worked as a counselor in an alternative High School for troubled teenagers. It was truly never a dull moment!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Hi honey! LMAO 
Glad to see you here and hope you contribute often. Great BB with many herfers you already know (and some you probably wish you didn't know! LOL).


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Now ain't that the truth! LMAO


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks guys for the warm greetings! Just got back into town yesterday so I haven't really had a chance to say Thank you!
Hope you all had a very Merry Xmas and burn a great one for New Years! I am burning a Solomones 1996 gifted to me from the Atlanta herf! woohoo! Can't wait!:9 :9 :9


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

filly,

Apologies for the late reply.

Welcome to the Land of the Lowland Gorillas (LLGs).

... rjs


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Gee Jen you aren't from filly? Now I am confused.

I hope you'll be able to drag Poker to the LV Cigar summit next month. Been too long since I saw you the least you can do is meet me part way :7


A good cigar is a smoke.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Boxes to set down*


----------

